# F/S 1940 Elgin mens bike



## stingrayjoe (Jun 12, 2007)

$325. or best offer or trade for krate/early Sting-Rays & Fastbacks. see link below e mail me direcet jbgb39@yahoo.com

http://www.schwinnbike.com/heritage/attachment.php?attachmentid=55786


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jul 21, 2007)

*Btt*

BTT jbgb39@yahoo.com


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 9, 2007)

*Offers?*

Any offers?  please send to jbgb39@yahoo.com


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 10, 2007)

*OK thanks*

Done! jbgb39@yahoo.com


----------

